# Txt Datei mit Notepad öffnen und zu bestimmter Zeile springen



## Refti (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

es ist ja möglich, aus Java heraus eine Txt Datei mit Notepad zu öffnen (
	
	
	
	





```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...)
```
). Meine Frage: Ist es auch möglich (vielleicht als Parameter?), an eine bestimmte Zeile zu springen?

Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (27. Okt 2011)

bitte immer überlegen was du da gerade fragst,
das ist vielleicht was zu Windows Notepad, zu 99.99% nicht unterstützt, 
aber ganz gewiss zunächst keine Java-Frage (vielleicht in der Umsetzung wenn 'Parameter' bekannt), 
in jedem Fall allumschließlich nie und nimmer 'Java-Basics'-Bereich 
verschoben


----------



## Refti (27. Okt 2011)

Ok, Notepad sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, die Datei kann auch mit jedem anderen Editor geöffnet werden, UltraEdit, vi, ...
Ich wollte nur wissen, ob es dafür einen Parameter gibt den ich aus Java heraus mitgeben kann.


----------



## inv_zim (27. Okt 2011)

Wenn der Editor einen Parameter dafür empfangen kann, dann ja, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Refti (27. Okt 2011)

inv_zim hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Editor einen Parameter dafür empfangen kann, dann ja, würde ich sagen.



Das ist klar, meine Frage ging auch mehr in die Richtung ob es so einen (standardisierten) Parameter gibt


----------



## VfL_Freak (27. Okt 2011)

Moin,



Refti hat gesagt.:


> meine Frage ging auch mehr in die Richtung ob es so einen (standardisierten) Parameter gibt



ich sag' mal so: wenn Du es bei Deinem Editor (welchen auch immer) bei einem Konsolenaufruf übergeben kannst, dann natürlich auch bei Deinem Aufruf via "_Runtime.getRuntime().exec(...)_".

Das hat wirklich nix mit dem umliegenden Javacode zu tun, sondern hängt einzig und allein vom verwendeten Editor ab !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Okt 2011)

Refti hat gesagt.:


> ... ob es so einen (standardisierten) Parameter gibt


Dazu kann man klar "Nein" sagen


----------



## Refti (27. Okt 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Dazu kann man klar "Nein" sagen


Danke!


----------



## thE_29 (27. Okt 2011)

Ab Java 1.6 nutzt man einfach Desktop.open

Da sollte der Defaultopener gelaunched werden..

Desktop (Java Platform SE 6))


----------



## Andi_CH (27. Okt 2011)

Sorry, aber das ist wieder mal eine unpassende Aussage - ausser du erklärst uns wie man mit Desktop.open an eine bestimmte Stelle des Dokumentes springt - das das war die ursprüngliche Frage!


----------



## thE_29 (27. Okt 2011)

Oha.. Naja, in der Plauderecke kann man sowas schon überfliegen 

Und nein, mir wäre so ein Feature auch nicht bekannt..

Am Besten mal die Notepad Devs anschreiben.. MS hat oft so versteckte Features..


----------



## SlaterB (27. Okt 2011)

wer hat das denn hierher nach Plauderecke verschoben? 
ich immerhin nur von Java-Basics nach IDE & Tools, das möchte ich jetzt doch erwähnt wissen, 
bevor jemand wer weiß was von mir denkt


----------



## thE_29 (27. Okt 2011)

Ich wars nüscht..


----------

